# Kuvira vs Aang



## Wan (Dec 24, 2014)

Oddly enough I don't think this has been done yet.

Two fights:

Aang vs. Kuvira piloting the Colossus.  Avatar State allowed.
Aang vs Kuvira on the bridge of the Colossus. Avatar State restricted.

Round 1 of each:  Only feats from the show allowed.
Round 2:  Feats from the post ATLA comics allowed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2014)

Round 1: Aang separate the ground beneath the colossus and close it.


Round 2: Kuveria gets toss around like a rag doll by the hurricane winds Aang would create in that cockpit.


----------



## AgentAAA (Dec 24, 2014)

avatar state uses that island-removing power to break kuvira's colossus.
R2 would be a fairly even fight if not for being in a cockpit. As other people pointed out, Kuvira's not dealing with the air that well here. If you want this to be a fight that's not the right location.
just speaking of show feats, haven't read the comics much yet, and not with an eye to look for feats either


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 24, 2014)

Well since Aang's avatar state isn't complete and utter shit, he can win a variety of ways. Including making a giant golem to fight her with like he did in the rift comics, fissure in the earth, island pushing airbending to send that thing flying, etc

Aang is large building level in base form with his airbending I think from destroying that fire nation boulder back in book 1. Also greater agility and all that


----------



## Wan (Dec 24, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> avatar state uses that island-removing power to break kuvira's colossus.
> R2 would be a fairly even fight if not for being in a cockpit. As other people pointed out, Kuvira's not dealing with the air that well here. If you want this to be a fight that's not the right location.
> just speaking of show feats, haven't read the comics much yet, and not with an eye to look for feats either



I'm not so sure that Kyoshi's island-moving feat can be applied to any Avatar's Avatar State, any more.  Korra had a "full" Avatar State in her fight with Unalaq, yet she demonstrated nowhere near that power.

Also, Korra had airbending in her fight with Kuvira -- she used it to take out the guards on the bridge -- yet that wasn't a trump card against Kuvira.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2014)

Wan said:


> I'm not so sure that Kyoshi's island-moving feat can be applied to any Avatar's Avatar State, any more.  Korra had a "full" Avatar State in her fight with Unalaq, yet she demonstrated nowhere near that power.
> 
> Also, Korra had airbending in her fight with Kuvira -- she used it to take out the guards on the bridge -- yet that wasn't a trump card against Kuvira.



Aang has connection with pass avatars. Of course he can do the Kyoshi feat.
Who the hell thought Korra how to energy bend? Exactly


----------



## Wan (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Aang has connection with pass avatars. Of course he can do the Kyoshi feat.
> Who the hell thought Korra how to energy bend? Exactly



So did Korra, in her fight with Unalaq.  She was on the ropes, and she demonstrated nowhere near that power.  "Connection with the past Avatars" must not work like we assumed for so long.  I myself perpetuated the idea that the Avatar State would allow Avatars to effortlessly copy feats other Avatars did, but I may have been wrong all along.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2014)

Wan said:


> I'm not so sure that Kyoshi's island-moving feat can be applied to any Avatar's Avatar State, any more.  Korra had a "full" Avatar State in her fight with Unalaq, yet she demonstrated nowhere near that power.



B-but why didn't Won do it first he's the first avatar and has the same powerset. 


Wan said:


> I myself perpetuated the idea that the Avatar State would allow Avatars to effortlessly copy feats other Avatars did, but I may have been wrong all along.


Aye, it most likely has more to do with personality which itself is connected to bending. Toph teaching Aang is the evidence of this.
 Aang is an Airbender even with avatar state he isn't pulling a Kyoshi as she was an earthbender(and the longest living avatar *apparently*, so even Kyoshi is an anomaly herself).
Korra started out being good at 3 of them right off the bat, yet her bending showings are not all that great, her spiritual showings ended up being the best.
Anything impressive Aang does he's going to do best with airbending as that's his strongest connection. Unless 

This could be used in combat.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2014)

Wan said:


> So did Korra, in her fight with Unalaq.  She was on the ropes, and she demonstrated nowhere near that power.  "Connection with the past Avatars" must not work like we assumed for so long.  I myself perpetuated the idea that the Avatar State would allow Avatars to effortlessly copy feats other Avatars did, but I may have been wrong all along.



You mean after she lost the connection way before she went colossal state?


----------



## Wan (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> You mean after she lost the connection way before she went colossal state?
> 
> what are you talking about I proved you wrong just know Aang transfer energy bending to Korra.



In her fight with Unalaq, she had the same connection to the past Avatars that Aang did.  There was a whole episode of Korra fighting Vaatu and Unalaq, before Unalaq tore Raava out of Korra.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2014)

In the spirit world correct?


----------



## Wan (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> In the spirit world correct?



The time spent fighting Unalaq was not, it was at the South Pole.  It's not like that should make a difference, though.


----------



## Dudebro (Dec 24, 2014)

Wan said:


> So did Korra, in her fight with Unalaq.  She was on the ropes, and she demonstrated nowhere near that power.  "Connection with the past Avatars" must not work like we assumed for so long.  I myself perpetuated the idea that the Avatar State would allow Avatars to effortlessly copy feats other Avatars did, but I may have been wrong all along.



Or perhaps....Maybe its the same lack of AOE that every other fiction utilizes...In the same way 90% of characters attacks wont display the same range of destructive power required to harm a guy stronger than the original feat may have came from...

That said having the other Avatar's experiance and power doesn't necessarily mean that you are as good and wise a bender as they are perhaps...Korra's bending even in avatar state is noticably more "sloppy" Than Aang's on even a bad day. She mostly just resorts to "take random element here" and chucking it really hard when she fights. Aang had more finess...Most Avatars we have seen do really.


----------



## Amae (Dec 24, 2014)

For those curious about comic feats, Aang's feats in The Rift:

Vs General Old Iron:


*Spoiler*: __ 













The Promise: 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reznor (Dec 24, 2014)

Kuvira's mech was far bigger.


----------



## Wan (Dec 24, 2014)

Plus, Old Iron has no durability feats outside of taking hits from Aang's golem, which itself is unquantified.  The Colossus had an office building dropped on it, and got back up no worse for wear.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 24, 2014)

Aang>>>> Korra.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 24, 2014)

Amae said:


> For those curious about comic feats, Aang's feats in The Rift:
> 
> Vs General Old Iron:
> 
> ...



Is there any way to figure out how big that city was (is there a close up shot of any of the larger buildings or that gate/house in the middle that can be scaled clearly)?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey didn't Aang put Air Temple Island in the place where it's on today ?


----------



## Wan (Dec 24, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Hey didn't Aang put Air Temple Island in the place where it's on today ?



I've never heard that.  And that would be a post-comics feat either way.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2014)

This Kuveria wank


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2014)

How are the comics? I hear they are bad, but gonna need more opinions


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though i did read the story about zukos mom
*Spoiler*: __ 



what a fuckin bitch.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 24, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Aang>>>> Korra.


Korra's base> Aang's base
Avatar State Aang > Avatar State Korra

Though I wonder, given her connection to Raava is stronger, Korra may be able to replicate Aang's Avatar State feats with more time.


----------



## Wan (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> This Kuveria wank



So...what happened to that thought about fighting in the spirit world?  Do have anything to actually add to the discussion?



OS said:


> How are the comics? I hear they are bad, but gonna need more opinions
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I thought they were pretty good.


----------



## AgentAAA (Dec 24, 2014)

OS said:


> How are the comics? I hear they are bad, but gonna need more opinions
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I actually enjoyed them.


----------



## Expelsword (Dec 24, 2014)

I don't see how this is a debate.
Aang beat Ozai, who was by feats and admission of several others, among the top tier benders in the entire world, and he did so while he was superpowered.

Kuvira has nothing on that, and she has nothing on Aang.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 25, 2014)

Since when did Kuvira become hot shit? Aang wrecks her in both scenarios. He's faster, his AS is superior to Korra's, and his firepower is FAR superior to hers. The only way I see either match going is Kuvira getting tossed around.


----------



## Wan (Dec 25, 2014)

Expelsword said:


> I don't see how this is a debate.
> Aang beat Ozai, who was by feats and admission of several others, among the top tier benders in the entire world, and he did so while he was superpowered.
> 
> Kuvira has nothing on that, and she has nothing on Aang.



Aang was "superpowered" at the same time.  Aang _lost_ to Ozai before he unlocked the Avatar State.

And according to the co-creators, Kuvira would give Toph a good fight in her prime, so if you're going by an evaluation of characters outside of feats, Kuvira is right up there too.

What's Aang going to do if Kuvira catches his wrists in metal strips?


----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2014)

Kuvira's metal bending is pretty legit. It's pretty much blood bending tier the way they can cuff you and slice you open.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2014)

Wan said:


> What's Aang going to do if Kuvira catches his wrists in metal strips?



Can she? Even then there is bending that doesn't involve wrists.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Can she? Even then there is bending that doesn't involve wrists.



Yes? and No bending that's even remotely effective.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Yes? and No bending that's even remotely effective.



In an enclosed space I'd say it is.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 25, 2014)

Yeah, being able to do a few moves still isn't going to be enough for someone of Kuvira's caliber. If Aang is bound, a surprise "LOL AIR FROM MY FEET" is just going to slightly delay Kuvira.

There's earthbending moves that involve just a stomp, but I don't think Aang could use it to shatter the metal or anything, certainly not with Kuvira active or only delayed by something like aforementioned surprise airfoot.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2014)

Which assumes she wouldn't just float him around or rag doll him, like she does with everyone she gets her metal around.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 25, 2014)

Does anyone know if Aang can metalbend?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2014)

nope, korra's the first metalbending avatar.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2014)

But Aang can breath just fine.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2014)

She metal strips mouths just as easy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2014)

zenieth said:


> She metal strips mouths just as easy.


While being ragdolled by winds in an enclosed space by a faster and more nimble opponent who can read aircurrents to avoid things like said strips?  She'd have to cover herself with metal to avoid all of his attacks like rock armor. I also don't recall kuvira fighting anyone that used massive AoE attacks on her constantly, attacks that would also fuck up her aim and the trajectory of what is being metal bended. Only chance is to bind right away using the metal environment with someone like Aang before she gets juggled by winds forever, like getting stuck in a corner in a fighting game. 
One hit match to win on both sides.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 25, 2014)

She couldn't just strap herself to the ground with metal or earth?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2014)

Super Mike said:


> She couldn't just strap herself to the ground with metal or earth?


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 25, 2014)

She can't make walls? It's like you all are assuming she'd just stand there and take a beating lol. I don't think she wins, but I doubt its a stomp like people are saying


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> While being ragdolled by winds in an enclosed space by a faster and more nimble opponent who can read aircurrents to avoid things like said strips?  She'd have to cover herself with metal to avoid all of his attacks like rock armor. I also don't recall kuvira fighting anyone that used massive AoE attacks on her constantly, attacks that would also fuck up her aim and the trajectory of what is being metal bended. Only chance is to bind right away using the metal environment with someone like Aang before she gets juggled by winds forever, like getting stuck in a corner in a fighting game.
> One hit match to win on both sides.



Considering metal strips are her opening move and that korra used nothing but fire and air moves, it's not like she's unfamiliar with the concept of airbending like most.

Aang's not prone to using massive air blasts, and even if he was, the location's no where near large enough, nor he swift enough to rag doll kuvira. Air's not like water or metal, he's gotta usually bend from the origin point meaning if he blasts her one direction, he's not somehow juggling her the other without getting behind her.

And reading air currents isn't all that much a + when you opponent has full passive seismic sense working for them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2014)

Super Mike said:


> She can't make walls?


Has to be a shield that covers her completely, but she's blind then, it does nothing for her.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Has to be a shield that covers her completely, but she's blind then, it does nothing for her.



seismic sense. And air isn't water, it doesn't bend around like a whip.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2014)

> Considering metal strips are her opening move and that korra used nothing but fire and air moves, it's not like she's unfamiliar with the concept of airbending like most.
> 
> Aang's not prone to using massive air blasts, and even if he was, the location's no where near large enough, nor he swift enough to rag doll kuvira. Air's not like water or metal, he's gotta usually bend from the origin point meaning if he blasts her one direction, he's not somehow juggling her the other without getting behind her.


Korra sucks ass at bending in general, not the best person for an example.
It's because the location is small he can do that, the air goes past any walls she puts up on it's own.
He has way too many moves not to juggle her, do you know that Aang can literally pull her back with his airbending moves? You know, like a long range command grab that's invisible? He can actually juggle her to death.


zenieth said:


> And reading air currents isn't all that much a + when you opponent has full passive seismic sense working for them.


[YOUTUBE]D7E-D1KvXxE[/YOUTUBE]
Airbenders don't tend to touch the ground.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 25, 2014)

zenieth said:


> seismic sense. And air isn't water, it doesn't bend around like a whip.



Kuvira doesn't have seismic sense . Only Beifong Sisters, Toph, Twinkle Toes, that guy who detects lies and Badgermoles that can't see .


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Kuvira doesn't have seismic sense . Only Beifong Sisters, Toph, Twinkle Toes, that guy who detects lies and Badgermoles that can't see .



Literally the last episode.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 25, 2014)

What part ? I don't remember . I have poor memory, a really bad one .

Does Korra have seismic sense too ?

Edit: Are you talking about sensing metalbending ? That doesn't count as seismic sensing . Firstly because she didn't to that badass thingy that seismic sense does(The thing that made Ozai vs Aang finishing just awesome when he had his back to Ozai and went full badass on him), second because she was controling the metal in the mecha, so if someone tried to screw up with the metal that she was controling, she'd probably feel it, third she didn't even had contact with the metal how would that be seismic sensing, calling metal sensing seems way more appropriate, and fourth metal is a way better conducter of energy, feeling vibrations on metal is quite easy, even we can do it, of course not on her level but, it's quite easy, but to feel the earth itself is way harder, it's not such a good conduct for energy, so to uncover vibrations on earth must be way more difficult to do than in metal . We have nothing that says she has seismic sensing, only metalbending sensing .


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Korra sucks ass at bending in general, not the best person for an example.



She's currently sitting on better fire and water feats than most of the universe. Hell, she has almost as many air moves as Aang She sucks compared to no one.




> It's because the location is small he can do that, the air goes past any walls she puts up on it's own.



1. Air bending doesn't work like that.
2. A small location would restrict the freedom to pull that off.



> He has way too many moves not to juggle her, do you know that Aang can literally pull her back with his airbending moves? You know, like a long range command grab that's invisible? He can actually juggle her to death.



How many times has he ever done that? Has he ever done that?



> Airbenders don't tend to touch the ground.



And he plans to stay airbound forever, how?



Mr. Black Leg said:


> What part ? I don't remember . I have poor memory, a really bad one .
> 
> Does Korra have seismic sense too ?



Korra only has spirit sense from Toph(I really got no idea what the difference is) as far as we know.

Kuvira sensed Su and Lin metal bending when they were sabotaging the colossus.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 25, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Korra only has spirit sense from Toph(I really got no idea what the difference is) as far as we know.
> 
> Kuvira sensed Su and Lin metal bending when they were sabotaging the colossus.



As I said:



> Edit: Are you talking about sensing metalbending ? That doesn't count as seismic sensing . Firstly because she didn't to that badass thingy that seismic sense does(The thing that made Ozai vs Aang finishing just awesome when he had his back to Ozai and went full badass on him), second because she was controling the metal in the mecha, so if someone tried to screw up with the metal that she was controling, she'd probably feel it, third she didn't even had contact with the metal how would that be seismic sensing, calling metal sensing seems way more appropriate, and fourth metal is a way better conducter of energy, feeling vibrations on metal is quite easy, even we can do it, of course not on her level but, it's quite easy, but to feel the earth itself is way harder, it's not such a good conduct for energy, so to uncover vibrations on earth must be way more difficult to do than in metal . We have nothing that says she has seismic sensing, only metalbending sensing .


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2014)

Does it really fucking matter when they're in a place full of metal? And she wasn't currently bending when she gave her statement. So it's not a tension situation.

The point is she can sense shenanigans through metal.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 25, 2014)

If they are in a place full of metal in this fight, it's debatable if she can sense him ... She said that she could feel metalbending, this has never been seen before, it's unknown what it can do for her, if she can sense people metalbending just because it's metalbending or if she can sense people metalbending because vibrations .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2014)

zenieth said:


> How many times has he ever done that? Has he ever done that?


The amount of times he's made air blades. 


> Suction: A technique used to bring people or objects toward the airbender. It was used by Aang many times, such as when he pulled Professor Zei out of harm's way in Wan Shi Tong's Library and when he took up the fans dropped on the ground to fight Zuko on Kyoshi Island,[8][22] as well as by Appa, who used this technique to steal cabbages from an animal trainer while his back was turned.[23] Tenzin too demonstrated it when he tried save Saikhan from a mecha tank outfitted with a magnet[24] and, although new to the art, Zaheer was also capable of this technique, as he used it to bring his staff toward him in his fight with Kya.[25]





Mr. Black Leg said:


> Kuvira doesn't have seismic sense . Only Beifong Sisters, Toph, Twinkle Toes, that guy who detects lies and Badgermoles that can't see .



More to say that only Toph and badgermoles really do, everyone else has to be more active about it.
It would be a case of Aang's being better and countering it hard. So mostly moot to even bring it up.
Kuvira can't be defensive at all if she wants to win here, she has to go for the only real counter to an airbender, binding right off the bat. That's the only real thing that opposes airbenders of Aang's caliber.

Broken ass element beats everything. Lava, beats it, water, beats it, earth, fuck just don't touch the ground even then if it's shitty enough it fails. Fire, hahaha. Airbending, just be better. 
Projectiles in general aren't going to touch, which is why it beats everything.
Only two things stand a chance, the lighting firebenders put out, and metal bending somewhat. 
Metal bending is just a better version of earthbending and has the same weaknesses.


zenieth said:


> Kuvira sensed Su and Lin metal bending when they were sabotaging the colossus.



Very destructive in general so it's easy to sense, kinda hard to sense something like airbending.


> And he plans to stay airbound forever, how?


Air scooter? It's not like Kuvira would win using what you suggest anyway as even toph falls for it.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 25, 2014)

People are starting to overrate the metal strips. They're about as dangerous as a blast of fire, in the sense that, if either connected, they would pretty much fuck their opponent other: one would get burned, or one would become Kuvira's bitch. 

Regarding Kuvira vs Aang, it is difficult to comment on. In character I'd give the match up to Kuvira but Aang has the tools needed to win. He can whip up a tornado quickly, which would result in gravity damaging her.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The amount of times he's made air blades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We can say that Aang also uses in battle too, at the very least . He didn't kick the ground against Ozai, meaning that he was paying attention to the ground vibrations, at least in battle .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> We can say that Aang also uses in battle too, at the very least . He didn't kick the ground against Ozai, meaning that he was paying attention to the ground vibrations, at least in battle .


That too, he has 3 other elements to work with on top of the broken airbending.


Gunners said:


> People are starting to overrate the metal strips. They're about as dangerous as a blast of fire, in the sense that, if either connected, they would pretty much fuck their opponent other: one would get burned, or one would become Kuvira's bitch.
> 
> Regarding Kuvira vs Aang, it is difficult to comment on. In character I'd give the match up to Kuvira but Aang has the tools needed to win. He can whip up a tornado quickly, which would result in gravity damaging her.



I'd give it to Kuvira in an instant if it's IC. When it's not it's actually pretty even, it's just a "who gets the first solid hit" kind of match. Kuvira has to bind to win, Aang has to get a solid blow in and never let up.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The amount of times he's made air blades.



wow... that is fucking not often.





> Kuvira can't be defensive at all if she wants to win here, she has to go for the only real counter to an airbender, binding right off the bat. That's the only real thing that opposes airbenders of Aang's caliber.



Literally her preferred opener.



> Broken ass element beats everything. Lava, beats it, water, beats it, earth, fuck just don't touch the ground even then if it's shitty enough it fails. Fire, hahaha. Airbending, just be better.



Airbending does a lot of shit it shouldn't, but it doesn't definitively beat everything al' the time. Else Azula wouldn't have waxed on, waxed off his ass with just fire jabs back on the drill.




> Metal bending is just a better version of earthbending and has the same weaknesses.


 
So none because most earth benders aren't toph who Aang can float exploit?





> Air scooter? It's not like Kuvira would win using what you suggest anyway as even toph falls for it.



Youu mean that thing that makes a shitload of noise and kicks up dusts? There's a reason aang, gently glided when he faced toph.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2014)

> wow... that is fucking not often.


Airbenders usually aren't all that offensive despite being the most broken, get combos that end when you say they do. 


> Airbending does a lot of shit it shouldn't, but it doesn't definitively beat everything al' the time. Else Azula wouldn't have waxed on, waxed off his ass with just fire jabs back on the drill.


 Like being able to fly like. 
Think he'd be able to beat azula from then at the point it's suggested he's at now. But then again lightning.


zenieth said:


> So none because most earth benders aren't toph who Aang can float exploit?



It loses most of it's power in the air.
Basically air game vs ground game. He could basically hop on any earthbender projectiles like platforms in an open enough area, plus he can earthbend as well.
Only advantage here is he can't metal bend, if he could I wouldn't vote for Kuvira IC.



> Youu mean that thing that makes a shitload of noise and kicks up dusts? There's a reason aang, gently glided when he faced toph.


Just gotta be noisy with AoE. But as you said it's all on Kuvira's opening move, she's not going to rely on any senses like that there, but after if it fails, so I'm not sure what would happen more often myself. Got the match ups well enough, I guess it's up to stats?


----------



## Wan (Dec 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Can she? Even then there is bending that doesn't involve wrists.



The point is that Aang has no way of quickly pulling off the metal strips, and once Kuvira has them on him, she can essentially ragdoll him around.



Super Mike said:


> Does anyone know if Aang can metalbend?



No, when Suyin taught Korra metalbending, she made the point that Korra was the first metalbending Avatar, implying Aang never learned it.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> While being ragdolled by winds in an enclosed space by a faster and more nimble opponent who can read aircurrents to avoid things like said strips?  She'd have to cover herself with metal to avoid all of his attacks like rock armor. I also don't recall kuvira fighting anyone that used massive AoE attacks on her constantly, attacks that would also fuck up her aim and the trajectory of what is being metal bended. Only chance is to bind right away using the metal environment with someone like Aang before she gets juggled by winds forever, like getting stuck in a corner in a fighting game.
> One hit match to win on both sides.



--Kuvira is already wearing armor
--If she does get hit by airbending, she can just get right back up.  Korra knocked Kuvira around with airbending several times and Kuvira was no worse for wear, and was able to retaliate.



Mr. Black Leg said:


> Kuvira doesn't have seismic sense . Only Beifong Sisters, Toph, Twinkle Toes, that guy who detects lies and Badgermoles that can't see .



In the last episode, Kuvira says she could feel people (Lin and Suyin) down in the weapon arm messing it up, implying that she had seismic sense.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2014)

Wan said:


> --Kuvira is already wearing armor
> --If she does get hit by airbending, she can just get right back up.  Korra knocked Kuvira around with airbending several times and Kuvira was no worse for wear, and was able to retaliate.


Because that's what I meant by armor. A counter to an airbender ragdolling you is having enough weight. like rock armor.
Korra barely knows anything about airbending.


----------



## Wan (Dec 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Because that's what I meant by armor. A counter to an airbender ragdolling you is having enough weight. like rock armor.
> Korra barely knows anything about airbending.



Korra has been trained by Tenzin, who himself was taught by Aang, for at least 6 months.  She can create large air blasts, jump with airbending, use the air scooter technique, and in the last episode she demonstrated the ability to make a whirlwind to ride on before using the Avatar State, which Aang never demonstrated during the series.

So no, Korra knows a good deal about airbending, and has a fair deal of experience with it.  And it's not like a more detailed knowledge would mean Aang's air blasts are somehow more forceful than Korra's.


----------



## AgentAAA (Dec 26, 2014)

Wan said:


> Korra has been trained by Tenzin, who himself was taught by Aang, for at least 6 months.  She can create large air blasts, jump with airbending, use the air scooter technique, and in the last episode she demonstrated the ability to make a whirlwind to ride on before using the Avatar State, which Aang never demonstrated during the series.
> 
> So no, Korra knows a good deal about airbending, and has a fair deal of experience with it.  And it's not like a more detailed knowledge would mean Aang's air blasts are somehow more forceful than Korra's.



6 months+ is not = to a monk who trained his whole life.
More detailed knowledge can allow you to make far more potent strikes and more efficient uses of your techniques in avatar - unless Bumi's feat with literally bringing his own city crumbling down on the occupation forces is scalable to every earth-using mook.


----------



## Wan (Dec 26, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> 6 months+ is not = to a monk who trained his whole life.
> More detailed knowledge can allow you to make far more potent strikes and more efficient uses of your techniques in avatar - unless Bumi's feat with literally bringing his own city crumbling down on the occupation forces is scalable to every earth-using mook.



Well going by that logic, Korra is automatically better than Aang at waterbending, firebending, and earthbending herself.

My point is that while more detailed knowledge could explain if Aang had better airbending than Korra, it does not prove by itself that Aang is a better, more powerful airbender.  It's not direct evidence of Aang being able to make "far more potent strikes".  "He's been an airbender longer than Korra" is not sufficient evidence to say that Kuvira wouldn't get right back up from Aang's air blasts like she did from Korra's air blasts.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 26, 2014)

Wan, are you trying to make a case for Korra's airbending being superior to Aang's?


----------



## Wan (Dec 26, 2014)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Wan, are you trying to make a case for Korra's airbending being superior to Aang's?



Well there are some things that Korra did with airbending that Aang never demonstrated.  Like lifting someone in a tornado:



But overall no, that's misrepresenting what I'm saying.  My point is that airbending is not some trump card for Aang against Kuvira, because Korra used airbending against Kuvira and Kuvira was able to quickly recover.


----------



## AgentAAA (Dec 26, 2014)

Wan said:


> Well going by that logic, Korra is automatically better than Aang at waterbending, firebending, and earthbending herself.
> 
> My point is that while more detailed knowledge could explain if Aang had better airbending than Korra, it does not prove by itself that Aang is a better, more powerful airbender.  It's not direct evidence of Aang being able to make "far more potent strikes".  "He's been an airbender longer than Korra" is not sufficient evidence to say that Kuvira wouldn't get right back up from Aang's air blasts like she did from Korra's air blasts.



To my knowledge he has the better feats.
Korra might actually have better feats with firebending than Aang, but that is their primary element and the one they fall back to the most.
But are we also going to go ahead and say Someone Jinora can't beat, Tenzin can't, just because they're both airbenders?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 26, 2014)

Wan said:


> Well there are some things that Korra did with airbending that Aang never demonstrated.  Like lifting someone in a tornado:
> 
> 
> 
> But overall no, that's misrepresenting what I'm saying.  My point is that airbending is not some trump card for Aang against Kuvira, because Korra used airbending against Kuvira and Kuvira was able to quickly recover.



You do know Aang had air scooter right, he didn't need to use a tornado.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 26, 2014)

Aang by the end could do multiple air scooters .


----------



## Katou (Dec 26, 2014)

How is Kuvira surviving a huge tidal wave again?


----------



## Wan (Dec 26, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> To my knowledge he has the better feats.
> Korra might actually have better feats with firebending than Aang, but that is their primary element and the one they fall back to the most.
> But are we also going to go ahead and say Someone Jinora can't beat, Tenzin can't, just because they're both airbenders?



If he has better feats, than argue from them, don't use the argument "Aang has been an airbender longer", which is separate from feats.



Nice Dynamite said:


> You do know Aang had air scooter right, he didn't need to use a tornado.



Korra has the air scooter too, and I don't think Aang has used the air scooter to lift others into the air or to gain altitude himself, it's a technique that hugs the ground.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 27, 2014)

Air scooter isn't helping in combat either way, its a tangent. Korra's use of airbending offensively is comparable to what Aang demonstrated in ATLA. Air alone is not going to put Aang over Kuvira.


----------



## Dudebro (Dec 27, 2014)

Wan said:


> If he has better feats, than argue from them, don't use the argument "Aang has been an airbender longer", which is separate from feats.
> 
> 
> 
> Korra has the air scooter too, and I don't think Aang has used the air scooter to lift others into the air or to gain altitude himself, it's a technique that hugs the ground.




Not really. Aang has used the air scooter in midair before in his first fight with Azula. It stayed for only about a few seconds but he did it. When Korra uses that tornado flight lift its generally just used as a super jump and a hover maneuver as opposed to actual flight.

That said Aang has and has shown instances of him being capable of using the air scooter in the middle of a fight before. I think that we can all agree that Aang is at least by far much more agile than Korra. Granted that's due to the opposing nature of their respective styles of fighting. Aang has always been a defensive fighter. Mostly evading and more or less trying to use his enemies attacks against them. This only changes when he hits the avatar state. Korra "mostly" goes with the whole "A great offense makes a good defense" strategy. There have been plenty of times during her fights where her main reason for getting tossed around or beaten was because she kept trying to press on the attack aggressively on an opponent who fights similarly to Aang. Kuvira beat her by doing just that if I recall.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 28, 2014)

Korra is a better water, fire and earth bender than Aang and she had trouble keeping up with Kuvira without the AS.

Aang would be murdered before he could say "I can't metabend".

The AS state Aang x Giant Robot is a more difficult one. Korra didn't try to beat it with the AS, but I suppose it would fail if she tried, or they wouldn't have required all that teamwork. Aang's AS is probably stronger but... how far can bending the 4 elements take you when your opponent is immune to all of them? If lava and lighting can't damage it, what can Aang's fire and earth do?

My bet is Kuvira on both fights.


----------



## Wan (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes, Korra did use the Avatar State against the Colossus.


----------



## AkumaTh (Dec 28, 2014)

Not to mention the Colossus has that big Spirit Cannon thing. Of course it isn't going to hit him automatically since it's a big gun aiming for a small target. But if it does land a hit, it could be trouble for Aang. Because I don't think he could block it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Like Korra did in that last episode. And that was point blank.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm positive that Kuvira doesn't have seismic sense considering she couldn't feel the Beifongs when they were testing the spirit cannon. Even if she somehow does have it then she would have to do what Lin does and purposefully use it which won't help her at all considering that takes a sec or 2 to do.

Metal Strips could end it quickly but Aang always dodges everything so I really don't see how she is going to catch someone far more agile than her.

Aang is AS means he could suck the air out of her lungs if he is bl. Also air slice and tornados in the small ass cockpit are going to fuck Kuvira up.


----------



## Wan (Dec 29, 2014)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> I'm positive that Kuvira doesn't have seismic sense considering she couldn't feel the Beifongs when they were testing the spirit cannon. Even if she somehow does have it then she would have to do what Lin does and purposefully use it which won't help her at all considering that takes a sec or 2 to do.
> 
> Metal Strips could end it quickly but Aang always dodges everything so I really don't see how she is going to catch someone far more agile than her.
> 
> Aang is AS means he could suck the air out of her lungs if he is bl. Also air slice and tornados in the small ass cockpit are going to fuck Kuvira up.



AS is restricted for the fight on the bridge.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Dec 29, 2014)

Couldn't he still hold her in place using air like Zaheer did to Korra?


----------



## Wan (Dec 29, 2014)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Couldn't he still hold her in place using air like Zaheer did to Korra?



Like Zaheer did...when?  You mean when she was already neutralized thanks to the poison and getting knocked off a cliff by Zaheer?  Aang's never demonstrated that technique anyway.


----------



## AkumaTh (Dec 29, 2014)

Wan said:


> Like Zaheer did...when?  You mean when she was already neutralized thanks to the poison and getting knocked off a cliff by Zaheer?  Aang's never demonstrated that technique anyway.



And even if he could, the match doesn't have blood lust on. I doubt it is in his nature to even try something like that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2014)

Wan said:


> Like Zaheer did...when?  You mean when she was already neutralized thanks to the poison and getting knocked off a cliff by Zaheer?  Aang's never demonstrated that technique anyway.



Aang kisses Kuvira and turns her lungs inside out


----------



## Reznor (Dec 29, 2014)

Aang never did any lung shit. And besides, that's just a means to kill her. They both have "means" to kill each other.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Dec 29, 2014)

If bloodlust is off then Aang can still make a tornado in the cockpit to knock Kuvira out. All she has are metal strips of her armor and the space earth to use, she doesn't have anything to stop herself from being slammed into a wall

Aang isn't get hit by her with his agility and airbending skills


----------



## Wan (Dec 29, 2014)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> If bloodlust is off then Aang can still make a tornado in the cockpit to knock Kuvira out. All she has are metal strips of her armor and the space earth to use, she doesn't have anything to stop herself from being slammed into a wall
> 
> Aang isn't get hit by her with his agility and airbending skills



And then she gets back up from being slammed into a wall, like she did several times against Korra.  Or she tags him with her metal strips, as he's going to have to sit still for a bit in order to kick up a room-filling tornado (seriously, when has ever actually _done_ this?).  Kuvira is plenty fast with her attacks.


----------



## AkumaTh (Dec 29, 2014)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> If bloodlust is off then Aang can still make a tornado in the cockpit to knock Kuvira out. All she has are metal strips of her armor and the space earth to use, she doesn't have anything to stop herself from being slammed into a wall
> 
> Aang isn't get hit by her with his agility and airbending skills



For scenario 2, the bridge of the Colossus is pretty much surrounded by metal as much as air is (can't post links because I don't have 50 posts yet). Kuvira could just metalbend a piece of it from behind and use it against Aang.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2014)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Korra is a better water, fire and earth bender than Aang and she had trouble keeping up with Kuvira without the AS.
> 
> Aang would be murdered before he could say "I can't metabend".
> 
> ...



Aang is more skilled at earth Bending, he does more than just hurl rocks. He can make rock golems and suit of armor out of rocks.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 29, 2014)

Non-AS Aang can't damage the mech and isn't going to get in more that a hit or two with surprise "wind in cockpit" action.

The Kuvira has alot more to deal with in the finale. A single one would have been pursued and shot eventually. (The scenes were they crashed from them having to dodge all out too much demonstrate this somewhat.)
Furthermore, aang doesn't have a wingsuit. He won't have the (extended duration) air agility the airbenders had.
He's not going to sink the mech either. It's too big and Kuvira can compensate.


----------



## Wan (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Aang is more skilled at earth Bending, he does more than just hurl rocks. He can make rock golems and suit of armor out of rocks.



The rock golem is a post-series feat, just saying.  And rock armor...woohoo, sure sign of a great earthbender...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2014)

Reznor said:


> Non-AS Aang can't damage the mech and isn't going to get in more that a hit or two with surprise "wind in cockpit" action.
> 
> The Kuvira has alot more to deal with in the finale. A single one would have been pursued and shot eventually. (The scenes were they crashed from them having to dodge all out too much demonstrate this somewhat.)
> Furthermore, aang doesn't have a wingsuit. He won't have the (extended duration) air agility the airbenders had.
> He's not going to sink the mech either. It's too big and Kuvira can compensate.



1) Korra isn't half as fast nor agile as Aang is nor any of the air benders in LoK.
2) Aang reacted to Combustion man missile at point blank while he had his back turn and he literally caught it and redirect it with air bending. 
3) Aang can creat mini tornados with winds powerful enough to redirect huge boulders back at Bumi.
4) unlike any air bender in Korra Aang has shown to use air as a slashing weapon by extension of his staff. 

The first hit Aang lands would greatly fuck Kuvira up.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2014)

Wan said:


> The rock golem is a post-series feat, just saying.  And rock armor...woohoo, sure sign of a great earthbender...



His Rock armor saved his ass and withstand Comet Ozai flames so yeah


----------



## Wan (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> 1) Korra isn't half as fast nor agile as Aang is nor any of the air benders in LoK.
> 2) Aang reacted to Combustion man missile at point blank while he had his back turn and he literally caught it and redirect it with air bending.
> 3) Aang can creat mini tornados with winds powerful enough to redirect huge boulders back at Bumi.
> 4) unlike any air bender in Korra Aang has shown to use air as a slashing weapon by extension of his staff.
> ...



1.  Based on?
2.  And Korra reacted to the explosion from the bomb left by Aiwei in "The Terror Within"
3.  By continuously running around in a circle.  Which he wouldn't have the space to do on the colossus bridge.
4. Other airbenders have done "air slashes", Aang is not special in this regard.



Nice Dynamite said:


> His Rock armor saved his ass and withstand Comet Ozai flames so yeah



Or Comet Ozai flames were too lame to get through his rock armor.    Aang could have also been deflecting the flames with firebending, he had his arms outstretched.  And it didn't exactly "save his ass", he tried using it but jumped out just before Ozai could wreck it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2014)

-Based on the fact Aang is literally only person in the entire
Franchise who has superspeed base on AirBending alone and his fighting style is a lot more defend and counter.
- not even the same feat. Korra just had to put up a air wall, Aang caught and deflected something. This is like using a shield to block a bullet vs catching a bullet.
- Aang is fast enough to run around in that cockpit or toss kuvira
Aside begin to run, gg no re.
- air push =/= air slash


----------



## Wan (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> -Based on the fact Aang is literally only person in the entire
> Franchise who has superspeed base on AirBending alone and his fighting style is a lot more defend and counter.
> - not even the same feat. Korra just had to put up a air wall, Aang caught and deflected something. This is like using a shield to block a bullet vs catching a bullet.
> - Aang is fast enough to run around in that cockpit or toss kuvira
> ...



--That seems like an unfounded claim.  All airbenders use airbending to boost their agility.
--It's both still reacting to an explosion requiring arm movements, and Aang didn't "catch" it anymore than you catch something by shooting a gun at it.
--When has he demonstrated this speed in a fight?
--I'm not talking about air pushes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2014)

Wan continues with his downplay of any non LoK characters sigh.

He has use this speed in his fight with Bumi, and in his fight with Azula on top of the drill. In fact he gain so much momentum he created a sonic boom to from a wedge in the drill and knock Azula all the way to the very end of the drill. 

He grabbed and pushed the bullet away if you can't tell how difficult that is vs someone who just had to put up a shield to defend themselves your just being stubborn for being stubborn sakes.

No one in LoK was slicing anything with air in LoK.


----------



## AkumaTh (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> -Based on the fact Aang is literally only person in the entire
> Franchise who has superspeed base on AirBending alone *and his fighting style is a lot more defend and counter.*
> - not even the same feat. Korra just had to put up a air wall, Aang caught and deflected something. This is like using a shield to block a bullet vs catching a bullet.
> - Aang is fast enough to run around in that cockpit or toss kuvira
> ...



Every Airbender's fighting style (besides Zaheer) is defensive and counter. That's their upbringing. You don't see it in the finale because the giant mech is not something you can be defensive about. 

Not to mention Kuvira has the advantage of knowing what Aang can bring (after all, Aang is a part of her history) while Aang wouldn't really know how to deal against a Metalbender, something he never fought against (as Toph learned it after he fought her and the two never fought in metal).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2014)

Kuvira has never fought a master airbender on Aang's level. And Korra despite all the wank her fans might make you think is no master bender in any form of bending. She is skilled but no master bender.

Also  at a bunch of novices to AirBending be as agile or fast as Aang. The wank is real here.


----------



## AkumaTh (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Kuvira has never fought a master airbender on Aang's level. And Korra despite all the wank her fans might make you think is no master bender in any form of bending. She is skilled but no master bender.
> 
> Also  at a bunch of novices to AirBending be as agile or fast as Aang. The wank is real here.



Yes, Aang is superior to Korra in Airbending, but unlike Aang she was formally trained in Fire, Earth and Water Bending for years before she became a public figure. By the end of the series (before the comics), Aang was still needing to learn Fire and Earth Bending (EDIT: Just to clarify, more training before he could become a master). Korra's personality just prevents her from being more creative in using it than Aang.

The bunch of novices, of course not. But Tenzin should be just as skilled as his father since he got direct training from Aang himself plus the years of experience being an adult over a child.

The thing is Kuvira has knowledge of Aang. He's a part of history and one of the founders of Republic City, a city she wished to take back. She at least should know to expect a lot of wind attacks over other elements and to watch out for Spirit Bending.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Kuvira has never fought a master airbender on Aang's level. And Korra despite all the wank her fans might make you think is no master bender in any form of bending. She is skilled but no master bender.



_>Does this to Unalaq:

[sp][/sp]

>Does this to Kuvira:

[sp][/sp]

>Does this with fire: 

[sp][/sp]

>Does this with air: 

[sp][/sp]

>still not considered a master bender in anything _


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2014)

2 of those gifs were assisted by the avatar State. So nice try

Edit: the fucking gif even showed the avatar state 


She isn't a master Metal bender if that's what you're trying to get at.


----------



## Wan (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Wan continues with his downplay of any non LoK characters sigh.
> 
> He has use this speed in his fight with Bumi, and in his fight with Azula on top of the drill. In fact he gain so much momentum he created a sonic boom to from a wedge in the drill and knock Azula all the way to the very end of the drill.
> 
> ...



More like you're downplaying anything LoK related in favor of ATLA.  Or just plain wanking ATLA.  I mean, sonic boom?  From Aang?  That was a wave created by airbending.  Nothing more.  And again, he had a lot more room to work with against Bumi.  His actual agility wasn't anything more than Tenzin or Zaheer have displayed.

Aang didn't grab anything.  He pushed.  With airbending.  Not grab.



That is not grabbing.



Nice Dynamite said:


> Kuvira has never fought a master airbender on Aang's level. And Korra despite all the wank her fans might make you think is no master bender in any form of bending. She is skilled but no master bender.
> 
> Also  at a bunch of novices to AirBending be as agile or fast as Aang. The wank is real here.



In order to have moved on to training in airbending, she _has_ to have mastered the other three.  This is what I mean by Korra downplaying.  You're rather blatantly disregarding how Avatar training is known to progress, because it suits your argument to make Aang win.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2014)

Who needs a wasteful tornado?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




(that's the joke he can't)



Proof of Aang metal bending even


----------



## Wan (Dec 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Who needs a wasteful tornado?



>vortex never moves and shrinks away in about 3 seconds

Nope


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> 2 of those gifs were assisted by the avatar State. So nice try



_All of those examples were in base. You literally see her eyes in the first GIF and they're not glowing. _



Nice Dynamite said:


> Edit: the fucking gif even showed the avatar state



_If you had paid attention during the part of the episode the air spout gif was from, you would know that she formed the air spout first and was riding it before she entered the AS to make it larger and faster. _



Nice Dynamite said:


> She isn't a master Metal bender if that's what you're trying to get at.



_Says who? She straight up countered Kuvira in metal bending. Unless you think any old metal bender can do that. 



Unlosing Ranger said:




*Spoiler*:  




(that's the joke he can't)



Proof of Aang metal bending even 

Click to expand...

Wow, Aang is so damn skilled he learned how to metalbend before it was invented. I am amazed, he's obviously >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kuvira in metal bending. _


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2014)

Wan said:


> >vortex never moves and shrinks away in about 3 seconds
> 
> Nope



It's sarcasm, it's posting gifs barely conducive to the argument.

That said imagine that any little blade kuvira throws ends up as that marble.



> Says who? She straight up countered Kuvira in metal bending. Unless you think any old metal bender can do that.


... We've seen old metal benders do that. 
The training shows metal benders can bend things like that, even newbies. Easiest thing to bend didn't they say?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

Wan said:


> More like you're downplaying anything LoK related in favor of ATLA.  Or just plain wanking ATLA.  I mean, sonic boom?  From Aang?  That was a wave created by airbending.  Nothing more.  And again, he had a lot more room to work with against Bumi.  His actual agility wasn't anything more than Tenzin or Zaheer have displayed.
> 
> Aang didn't grab anything.  He pushed.  With airbending.  Not grab.
> 
> ...



Wan I have literally never seen you argue for ATLA, every argument that ever brought fort was how better LoK is to ATLA. 

That was a omnidirectional hit, the whole point was Aang needed enough momentum to drive the wedge and when he went up the wall under his own speed FYI, you can clearly hear the force he was bringing  with him.

No what really suiting your argument is showing the same tired gifs of Korra deflecting liquid metal and tossing rocks as if no one else can do that shit. when you she's shit like Su mental bending Armour around P'li head, or metal bending perfect armour around her torso. 
Kuvira using strips to cut through rock with precision.


Raw power doesn't make you a master bender, technique and precision does and Korra doesn't have the experience in either to qualify otherwise she wouldn't need help to enter the spirit world in S4 and S2 both from an airbender. 


What makes your wank really funny is that you just stated Tenzin is more agile than Aang who the hell thought Tenzin ? !

Zaheer more agile, a novice, than Aang?

All Zaheer was doing is using AirBending as an extension to his martial arts skills.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _All of those examples were in base. You literally see her eyes in the first GIF and they're not glowing. _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She form the air spot before yes but she used the avatar state to move with it and rocket jump with the rocks.


----------



## Wan (Dec 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's sarcasm, it's posting gifs barely conducive to the argument.
> 
> That said imagine that any little blade kuvira throws ends up as that marble.



The point of such blades is to throw them at the most opportune moment, or to force your opponent into making a move that throws them off balance.  Like how Aang would have a second to recover after making a vortex like that (which isn't out of Korra's ability, either:  )



> ... We've seen old metal benders do that.
> The training shows metal benders can bend things like that, even newbies. Easiest thing to bend didn't they say?



It's not about what they're bending, it's the fact that Korra counted Kuvira at metalbending.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> She form the air spot before yes but she used the avatar state to move with it and rocket jump with the rocks.



_She was already moving with the air spout before she entered AS, she just entered it to make it faster. And after she uses the rocket jump and lands on the building to throw the rocks you see that she wasn't in AS. The only part you can conclusively say she was in AS for was making the air spout larger and faster to evade the Colossus's spirit ray. _



Unlosing Ranger said:


> ... We've seen old metal benders do that.
> The training shows metal benders can bend things like that, even newbies. Easiest thing to bend didn't they say?



_Like Wan said, its not about what they're bending, its about who is bending. Both Kuvira and Korra are bending the same metal, so whether the metal is easier to bend doesn't matter. Doesn't change the fact that Korra countered *Kuvira* in straight up metal bending. _


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

Korra was countering but she wasn't besting Kuvira.


----------



## Wan (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Wan I have literally never seen you argue for ATLA, every argument that ever brought fort was how better LoK is to ATLA.



Well I can say the same to you about how you always argue ATLA is better than LoK.  So let's not point fingers about who's being biased.



> That was a omnidirectional hit, the whole point was Aang needed enough momentum to drive the wedge and when he went up the wall under his own speed FYI, you can clearly hear the force he was bringing  with him.



Which does nothing to indicate that it was a freaking sonic boom...



> No what really suiting you argument is showing the same tired gifs of Korra deflecting liquid metal and tossing rocks as if no one else can do that shit. when you she's shit like Su mental bending Armour around P'li head, or metal bending perfect armour around her torso.
> Kuvira using strips to cut through rock with precision.



I'm not posting gifs, Doctor Lamperouge is.



> Raw power doesn't make you a master bender, technique and precision does and Korra doesn't have the experience in either to qualify otherwise she wouldn't need help to enter the spirit world in S4 and S2 both from an airbender.



And I didn't say raw power makes Korra a master.  I'm saying she has to be considered a master because as the Avatar, she is required to master each element in order to move on to the next.  And entering the spirit world has nothing to do with mastering the elements.



> What makes your wank really funny is that you just stated Tenzin is more agile than Aang who the hell thougt Tenzin ? !
> 
> Zaheer more agile, a novice, than Aang?
> 
> All Zaheer was doing is using AirBending as an extension to his martial arts skills.



Did I say they're more agile than Aang?  No, I don't believe I did.  Stop twisting my words.  I'm talking about demonstrated agility, whether Zaheer is a "novice" or not has no bearing on that.



Nice Dynamite said:


> Korra was countering but she wasn't besting Kuvira.



Yep, that's the point.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Dec 30, 2014)

You still haven't given any arguments as to how Kuvira is going to hit Aang who has way higher agility.

Kuvira cant bend any of the metal besides the liquid stuff and her strips because the colossus was made of platinum which is unbendable or something so she really doesn't have much to work with while Aang has fire and air to work with inside.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 30, 2014)

If Aang didn't look so weak in that flashback from LOK then I would've been confident in saying that he wins this battle.

But damn not only did he look weak but they also made him retarded.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 30, 2014)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Kuvira cant bend any of the metal besides the liquid stuff and her strips because the colossus was made of platinum which is unbendable or something so she really doesn't have much to work with while Aang has fire and air to work with inside.



_Its only the outside of the Colossus that's platinum. Kuvira was bending a lot of the metal inside of the cockpit during her fight with Korra. Like the part where she slammed Korra against the ceiling and strapped her to it before dragging her around the entire bridge. _



Nice Dynamite said:


> Korra was countering but she wasn't besting Kuvira.



_Nobody said she's a better metal bender than Kuvira, but if you have to be better than Kuvira to be considered a master metal bender than not even Su is a master metal bender._


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _She was already moving with the air spout before she entered AS, she just entered it to make it faster. And after she uses the rocket jump and lands on the building to throw the rocks you see that she wasn't in AS. The only part you can conclusively say she was in AS for was making the air spout larger and faster to evade the Colossus's spirit ray. _
> 
> 
> 
> _Like Wan said, its not about what they're bending, its about who is bending. Both Kuvira and Korra are bending the same metal, so whether the metal is easier to bend doesn't matter. Doesn't change the fact that Korra countered *Kuvira* in straight up metal bending. _



I can bring the clip she was stationary when she made the spout. She went Avatar state, where we clearly saw the spout got bigger as soon as she went in the AS, moved from Kuveria mech rocket jump with some rocks.

Now why I know she used  Avatar state to do this? Because the only other time Korra used rocket jump on such a scale was in the AS and also whenever she goes in AS he raw power output increases drastically.


----------



## Rivers (Dec 30, 2014)

Korra is a better metalbender than Su. 

Su couldn't bend all the trace amounts of mercury in Korra's body.

Toph states Su doesn't have the metalbending skill to do this unlike herself.

Toph says she wont do it for Korra because she already has the skill level to do it herself.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

"mastering each element" doesn't mean you become a master bender at the element as the Avatar.

If Korra was a master earth bender she could have stand toe to toe with Kuvira using earth alone but she can't.
Korra only real claim to mastering an element is water really.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

Rivers said:


> Korra is a better metalbender than Su.
> 
> Su couldn't bend all the trace amounts of mercury in Korra's body.
> 
> ...



Korra couldn't sense there was mercury in her blood stream Su and Toph did.

She needed Toph to tell her that otherwise she would have been still weak as shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> If Aang didn't look so weak in that flashback from LOK then I would've been confident in saying that he wins this battle.
> 
> But damn not only did he look weak but they also made him retarded.



Aye Aye.
Aang looked weak as hell.


----------



## Wan (Dec 30, 2014)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> You still haven't given any arguments as to how Kuvira is going to hit Aang who has way higher agility.
> 
> Kuvira cant bend any of the metal besides the liquid stuff and her strips because the colossus was made of platinum which is unbendable or something so she really doesn't have much to work with while Aang has fire and air to work with inside.



You're not really making a solid argument that Aang is agile enough to avoid getting hit by Kuvira, to begin with.

And no, the inside of the bridge was just metal, and Kuvira was using it against Korra.  Su specifically says the inside is just metal that can be metalbended.



Nice Dynamite said:


> "mastering each element" doesn't mean you become a master bender at the element as the Avatar.
> 
> If Korra was a master earth bender she could have stand toe to toe with Kuvira using earth alone but she can't.
> Korra only real claim to mastering an element is water really.




>mastering isn't mastering

No, it's mastering.  She is considered a master waterbender, earthbender, and firebender.  And airbender too, since her training with Tenzin is finished.  That's how Avatar training progression works.

If she's considered a master earthbender, that doesn't mean Kuvira can't simply be a better earthbender than her anyways.  And in case you missed it, we've pointed out that Korra _can_ directly counter and go toe to toe with Kuvira in metalbending or earthbending.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

Master Airbenders get their tats

Wan where are Korra's tats ?


Oh did I find a little hole in your argument did I ?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2014)

Wan said:


> >mastering isn't mastering
> 
> No, it's mastering.  She is considered a master waterbender, earthbender, and firebender.  And airbender too, since her training with Tenzin is finished.  That's how Avatar training progression works.
> .


Katara is the example.
By master they mean use, not be great at or anything like that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

Korra wasn't fighting Kuvira using pure earth bending alone, she knew that would get her ass rekted.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I can bring the clip she was stationary when she made the spout. She went Avatar state, where we clearly saw the spout got bigger as soon as she went in the AS, moved from Kuveria mech rocket jump with some rocks.
> 
> Now why I know she used  Avatar state to do this? Because the only other time Korra used rocket jump on such a scale was in the AS and also whenever she goes in AS he raw power output increases drastically.



_No need, I can do it for you:

[YOUTUBE]cmWepWNwPZ0[/YOUTUBE]

0:16-0:20, Korra is already riding on the air spout before she enters the AS. She's definitely not stationary. 

Also, at about 0:38 she lands on the roof after doing the rocket jump and her eyes aren't glowing. Making the assumption that she had to have been in the AS to do so just because she hasn't used it outside of the AS before is not a very strong case, since the scale of the fire jet she used isn't something beyond what a normal (normal as in not the Avatar) bender could do (like Mako, who used jet propulsion to land on the Colossus later on). 

And no, I'm not saying that Mako could do that jet propulsion move in my sig, I'm just saying that you can't state that Korra absolutely needs the AS to perform that feat without showing me that she was using AS to perform that feat. _


----------



## Wan (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Master Airbenders get their tats
> 
> Wan where are Korra's tats ?
> 
> ...



Nice Dynamite, where are Roku's tats?



Nice Dynamite said:


> Korra wasn't fighting Kuvira using pure earth bending alone, she knew that would get her ass rekted.



But she was able to directly counter metalbending moves from Kuvira.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _No need, I can do it for you:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]cmWepWNwPZ0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


1) she was standing and she form the spout while stationary in the spout she didn't even more an inch until she went avatar state. 
2) I have more reason to believe than you. All we saw was she was out of the avatar state on the roof no indication if she was out prior to Landing on the roof.
3)  I have past evidence form previous episodes to back up my claim, your claim is pure speculation.


----------



## Rivers (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Korra couldn't sense there was mercury in her blood stream Su and Toph did.
> 
> She needed Toph to tell her that otherwise she would have been still weak as shit.



So what's the reason Su couldn't pull out every trace element of metal out of Korras body?

Korra spent two years trying to walk while suffering PTS. She had a lot to deal with, psychological issues being a huge factor clouding her bending abilities.

Doesn't change the fact that Korra on her A game could metalbend on a precision level beyond that of Su.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

Wan said:


> Nice Dynamite, where are Roku's tats?
> 
> 
> 
> But she was able to directly counter metalbending moves from Kuvira.



Roku isn't a master Airbender.

Aang is because he went through the trails. And the only reason Aang became a master airbender from the other avatars was because of plot since he was the last one in existence he would be the only one capable of continuing the AirBending teachings.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

Rivers said:


> So what's the reason Su couldn't pull out every trace element of metal out of Korras body?
> 
> Korra spent two years trying to walk while suffering PTS. She had a lot to deal with, psychological issues being a huge factor clouding her bending abilities.
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that Korra on her A game could metalbend on a precision level beyond that of Su.



Considering the little that Korra pulled out versus the amount Su took out of her. Makes this whole point moot.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> 1) she was standing and she form the spout while stationary in the spout she didn't even more an inch until she went avatar state.



_Are we watching the same vid? You clearly see the ground below her zooming by (although not very fast) and the camera moving in the way it does for characters who are in motion before she enters the AS._



Nice Dynamite said:


> 2) I have more reason to believe than you. All we saw was she was out of the avatar state on the roof no indication if she was out prior to Landing on the roof.
> 3)  I have past evidence form previous episodes to back up my claim, your claim is pure speculation.



_Your claim is the one that's speculation, you have no proof indicating she was in the Avatar State when she used the rocket jets. I'll admit, you are using previous episodes as evidence, but the evidence isn't very strong since not only was it a different Korra but even than you can't prove that she was in the AS at the time. 

Basically, all we know for sure is that she entered the AS at 0:21 and was already out of it by 0:40, and she existed the AS sometime between those two moments. But we can't say for sure when she exited. Anything else is just speculation. You try to support your position with the fact that Korra hasn't done anything like that before without the AS, but I support my position with the fact that the feat is not something you really need the AS to perform as both Iroh II and Mako have performed similar jet propulsion feats. 

Interesting to note though, if you pause at exactly 0:38 you see Korra with fire still coming out of her feat about to land and with no glow in sight. _


----------



## Wan (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Roku isn't a master Airbender.
> 
> Aang is because he went through the trails. And the only reason Aang became a master airbender from the other avatars was because of plot since he was the last one in existence he would be the only one capable of continuing the AirBending teachings.



>Roku isn't a master airbender



It's not like he stopped a pyroclastic flow with a village-covering airbending vortex or anything.  No sir.

Do you see how reaching you're getting?  You're now effectively arguing that _no_ Avatars besides Air Nomad Avatars have ever been master airbenders, just so you can keep saying that Korra isn't a master airbender (which does nothing to contradict the fact that she's a master firebender, earthbender, and waterbender, since she trained with airbending last).

And "trials"?  Sounds like you're starting to blatantly make things up.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Roku isn't a master Airbender.



_Wait, are you serious? _


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Katara is the example.
> By master they mean use, not be great at or anything like that.



ITT: people twist the meaning of master


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

Name one thing other than your fandom that proves Korra is doing rocket propulsion a extremely difficult firebending technique without AS? 

You can't because she hasn't shown such a feat with out AS.

Why did the show AS? Maybe because they were explaining to you how she did what she did just now.


----------



## Rivers (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Considering the little that Korra pulled out versus the amount Su took out of her. Makes this whole point moot.



If we are arguing metalbending precision, controlling and skill...then yeah metalbending every last amount of mercury from the bloodstream, muscle fiber etc. out of the body of someone is the better feat. Pinpoint finding and extracting the last needle in the haystack is the obviously more praiseworthy skill. 

Unless you want to argue Su just got tired and left the rest in there because she wanted to?
I thought master level isn't completely reliant on raw power anyway?

Toph explicitly states she's a better metalbender than her daughter...because she can do what Korra did.

Proof from the mouth of Toph herself.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

Wan said:


> >Roku isn't a master airbender
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm getting annoyed of telling you for the 648594948484848483533rd time raw power doesn't make you a damn master bender. 

Korra isn't a master Firebenders to my best knowledge she can't lightning bend. 

To be a master bender  you need to spend extra time pitting work in that particular element which the avatar, bar Aang, can't do. The avatar is the jack of all trades but a master of none.


As Unlosing Ranger pointed out Mastering means become proficient in the element.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Name one thing other than your fandom that proves Korra is doing rocket propulsion a extremely difficult firebending technique without AS?



_For one thing, I'm not even a big fan of Korra the character, I'm only wearing this set because I really liked how it looked. And if you wanna play the bias game, I've noticed you go out of your way to try and downplay all LoK characters.

And you're the one who claimed that she was in the AS, the only support you've provided for your position is itself speculation. 

Also, now that I think about it, my earlier remark of her not glowing with fire jets still coming out of her feet at 0:38 is pretty strong support for my position. _


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2014)

only the last one was done with the avatar state. And only after she began the technique.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

Rivers said:


> If we are arguing metalbending precision, controlling and skill...then yeah metalbending every last amount of mercury from the bloodstream, muscle fiber etc. out of the body of someone is the better feat. Unless you want to argue Su just got tired and left the rest in there because she wanted to?
> 
> I thought master level isn't completely reliant on raw power?
> 
> ...



Toph told Korra she could metal bend the poison out she didn't indicate that Su or Lin for that matter couldn't do the same.
What Toph said was Su wasn't as skilled as her to metal everything out in one go.
How ever Su is proficient in Metal bending to the point she can sense the impurities and considering Korra can't do that. I am hard press to say she is better than Su.


----------



## Wan (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Name one thing other than your fandom that proves Korra is doing rocket propulsion a extremely difficult firebending technique without AS?
> 
> You can't because she hasn't shown such a feat with out AS.
> 
> Why did the show AS? Maybe because they were explaining to you how she did what she did just now.






^^ Eyes not glowing.


^^ Again, eyes not glowing.



> I'm getting annoyed of telling you for the 648594948484848483533rd time raw power doesn't make you a damn master bender.



That much power?  _Controlled_ power, considering the amount of focus it would take to make that vortex (and have it not hurt the retreating villagers)?

Yes.  That kind of power indicates that you're a master.



> Korra isn't a master Firebenders to my best knowledge she can't lightning bend.



Zhao was considered a master, and he never showed lightning.  Also, Jeong Jeong.  Lightning is never stated as part of being considered a master firebender.



> To be a master bender you need to spend extra time pitting work in that particular element which the avatar, bar Aang, can't do. The avatar is the jack of all trades but a master of none.



[YOUTUBE]pJUgCzEdx9k[/YOUTUBE]

"Only the Avatar, master of all four elements, could stop them"

It's in the goddamn title sequence, how many straws are you going to grasp?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I'm getting annoyed of telling you for the 648594948484848483533rd time raw power doesn't make you a damn master bender.



_You think power doesn't need an element of skill to it? You need skill to control your power. How many time do you need to be told that focusing on raw power doesn't make you unskilled. Your definition of mastery is far too narrow so as to become meaningless in actual combat, as the so-called "unskilled" benders with their fifty foot water waves are demolishing your weak "masters" of precision. _



Nice Dynamite said:


> Korra isn't a master Firebenders to my best knowledge she can't lightning bend.



_Neither can Jeong-Jeong. _ 



Nice Dynamite said:


> To be a master bender  you need to spend extra time pitting work in that particular element which the avatar, bar Aang, can't do. The avatar is the jack of all trades but a master of none.



_This is absolutely baseless. Even the opening of each episode says pretty much the opposite, "Only the Avatar can master all four elements". _


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _For one thing, I'm not even a big fan of Korra the character, I'm only wearing this set because I really liked how it looked. And if you wanna play the bias game, I've noticed you go out of your way to try and downplay all LoK characters.
> 
> And you're the one who claimed that she was in the AS, the only support you've provided for your position is itself speculation.
> 
> Also, now that I think about it, my earlier remark of her not glowing with fire jets still coming out of her feet at 0:38 is pretty strong support for my position. _



You're entire argument is speculation and not a very good conclusion at that.


Basically this is what your telling me.

Korra is just showing avatar state for the stylish fade that it is because glowing eyes is so in this year.

No no can't be to set up the whole break the street apart and toss boulders at Kuvira.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> You're entire argument is speculation and not a very good conclusion at that.
> 
> 
> Basically this is what your telling me.
> ...


_Unless you can prove she used it for the whole break the street apart and toss boulders at Kuvira, than no, it can't. Also, Wan has generously showed screenshots of Korra using the firejets and her eyes are clearly not glowing, plus when she's throwing boulders she sure as hell isn't in the Avatar State. It could be easily argued that she only used the AS for the faster air spout, which is very significant actually because she used it to evade the giant fuckoff beam cannon being fired at her. _


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2014)

Is pakku not a master waterbender cause he can't heal?


----------



## Wan (Dec 30, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Is pakku not a master waterbender cause he can't heal?



Nope.  And Bumi isn't a master earthbender because he never used rock armor.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2014)

Shit, bumi's a super scrub

no lava, sand or metal

weakass shit


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> 1) She and Mako was landing, air benders do that shit to break their fall all the time. Myth busted





_This is the exact same instance of jet propulsion as the one in my signature, just from a different angle after she has already ascended to the building. No AS. _



Nice Dynamite said:


> Master (verb)
> definition 1-gain control of.
> 
> Definition 2-acquire complete knowledge or skill in (an accomplishment, technique, or art).
> ...



_Obviously, the definition means complete knowledge to a reasonable extent, or else no one in the world is a master of anything because no one can possibly know every single thing about their art or craft. _


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Master (verb)
> 
> Definition 2-acquire complete knowledge or skill in (an accomplishment, technique, or art).
> 
> ...



Last I checked, aang couldn't fly or astral project.

So I guess he falls short of that definition of Master too.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Don't worry guys I am a master metal bender because I can redirect the easiest metal there is to bend.



_Who cares if its the easiest metal to bend, if the one bending at you is a master metal bender and you still counter them and hit them in the face with the metal you just redirected. They're bending the same exact metal, so it doesn't matter if its easier to bend. Its not like Kuvira was bending a different metal and Korra blocked it with that metal. _


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2014)

Is he arguing korra, who could metal bend mercury from inside her out of her, not through her mouth or any other notably large orifice, but her fucking pores isn't a master metal bender?

I want Nice to break down these bending master prerequisites, cause shit son.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2014)

Talking alllllll this shit bout technique.

Still aint give an example.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

It's not like Tenzin at the end of season 3 mention the second time they tat a master airbender in Jinora.

You know clearly showing the difference in skill.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2014)

You mean the difference you can't physically show cause you're being an arbitrary lil fuck?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2014)

But go ahead

tell me what the fuck jinora's ever done that outdoes Korra in skill.

going ghost?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

I have my examples but as usually if it something that doesn't rhyme with "Lok character is better than ATLA " it will get downplay because we all know Korra was constantly kicking Asa and taking names in this show right


----------



## Wan (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> If I throw big rocks my fans will think I'm the very best.
> 
> 
> 
> Technique fuck that, just throw shit at people.



>pretending it doesn't take technique to be able to lift and accurately throw rocks

What Korra did against the colossus was pretty similar to what .  She didn't just throw rocks, she levitated them and moved them with her while levitated (and simultaneously moving with rocket boosters, similar to how Wan simultaneously was moving with a nimbus cloud), getting them lined up to launch at the Colossus.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2014)

Sure as fuck can't be vanilla airbending cause lord knows Korra has just about every skill in the book.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I have my examples but as usually if it something that doesn't rhyme with "Lok character is better than ATLA " it will get downplay because we all know Korra was constantly kicking Asa and taking names in this show right



Stop being a little bitch and back up your fucking words instead of going "wah downplay."

Talking ll this shit, but you aint say nothing yet.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

Well if it wasn't for Jinora, Korra wouldn't been able to beat Unalaaq


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Well if it wasn't for Jinora, Korra wouldn't been able to beat Unalaaq


_And that has absolutely nothing to do with airbending. You're getting desperate. _


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

Air bending the most spiritual element.

Korra spent whole of s1 and s2 to learn to be spiritual in order to use AirBending

Jinora most spiritual airbender in the show, Korra has more skills in AirBending because she can toss more win at people.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Air bending the most spiritual element.
> 
> Korra spent whole of s1 and s2 to learn to be spiritual in order to use AirBending
> 
> Jinora most spiritual airbender in the show, Korra has more skills in AirBending because she can toss more win at people.


_Guess Tenzin is not an Air Bending master than, since he can't do spirit stuff like Jinora can. 

But wait, he has airbending tatoos! _


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2014)

I guess unalaq and toph are crazy smooth airbenders given the former knows spirit healing and the latter has spirit sense.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

actually I just really the 3-4 of you  would dismiss any argument no matter how coherent it is.
I gave my examples and all I got back is basically your interpretation of hyperbole statements and screen shots stills of pure speculation.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2014)

Anyway Aang rekts Korra in AirBending on feats

And Aang would rekt Kuvira on feats.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Is pakku not a master waterbender cause he can't heal?


Korra isn't going to be good as Aang at the four, far as skills go anyway, she lost her connection while barely getting to use it, none of the old knowledge at all.

The connection extends beyond the avatar state, fact of the matter is Aang had a better connection with the other avatar's themselves for some reason even being possessed by the fuckers a bit too much. Might have something to do with being in hibernation for 100 years, who knows. I don't think for example that Aang could bend that beam like Korra did despite him energy bending a bit. 

If she wasn't being plowed so damn hard 24/7 to the point have having PTSD she probably would have been dramatically better lets be honest, along with not being hidden forever in the pole.
That's what made Aang better, he traveled and experienced more got actual ideas instead of getting the shit beat out of him right out of the gate.
May as well rename Korra Laura Croft.



Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _Guess Tenzin is not an Air Bending master than, since he can't do spirit stuff like Jinora can.
> _



Don't make Tenzin cry.


----------



## Wan (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Anyway Aang rekts Korra in AirBending on feats
> 
> And Aang would rekt Kuvira on feats.



We have gotten rather off topic, haven't we?  I'm glad to see you trying to get back on topic.

Now tell us what these feats you speak of are.  I'm all ears.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 30, 2014)

You know I might just take Reznor up on his offer to move these threads to the LoK section since they always seem to end up like this. Consider this a warning, ENOUGH. Now excuse me while I decide how many of these posts need to be edited/deleted. Everyone better be behaving when I'm done.


----------



## AkumaTh (Dec 30, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Korra isn't going to be good as Aang at the four, far as skills go anyway, she lost her connection while barely getting to use it, none of the old knowledge at all.
> 
> The connection extends beyond the avatar state, fact of the matter is Aang had a better connection with the other avatar's themselves for some reason even being possessed by the fuckers a bit too much. Might have something to do with being in hibernation for 100 years, who knows. I don't think for example that Aang could bend that beam like Korra did despite him energy bending a bit.
> 
> If she wasn't being plowed so damn hard 24/7 to the point have having PTSD she probably would have been dramatically better lets be honest, along with not being hidden forever in the pole.


The Last Airbender comic "the Rift" showed that he can no longer connect to the past willingly like he did in the past. Part 2, page 39 has Avatar Yangchen explain when Aang disagreed with Roku it injured his relationship with the past Avatars. Too boot, they have not always been helpful to Aang when he was looking for advice.

Two examples being before the final battle when he was looking for another way. They all pretty much said "Kill Ozai". Instead, he found another way. And when the comics first started, Roku said that the nations can't be together. Aang pretty much ignored that and created Republic City, thus injuring his connections.

And the final scenario states that the comic feats are used. Not that it would help much. None of them have knowledge of Metal Bending and only Aang would have knowledge of the move (but no skill in it) because he knew the creator of said bending.

Aang never had to deal with a metal bender, especially one in a room full of bendable metal (as only the walls were platinum. Kuvira has dealt with Airbenders before, masters or no, so she has at least the basic idea of what to expect from them. After all, she was around when dealing with Zaheer.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 30, 2014)

Y'know, I don't actually know how Aang would fare against the Colossus without the Avatar State. He can't take it head on and breaking inside is literally impossible for him (assuming he even comes up with the idea). Brute force isn't going to help that much, either, since we've seen the kind of things that Colossus has just shrugged off.

If Aang were smart enough to attack the head of the Colossus, he might make it inside and attack Kuvira more directly, but there must be a reason why Korra's group never tried that. Of course, he could just use the Avatar State and charge straight at it. As I recall he was really fast when it came to flying in the Avatar State, so there's no chance at all of Kuvira shooting him down before he's right on top of her.

So I think Aang would generally win more often than not, but only if he used the Avatar State and attacked the head.

As for the second scenario, I'm actually leaning more towards Kuvira because Aang can't Metalbend. That's a pretty big deal considering how Kuvira's entire combat style focuses on using Metalbending to impede her enemy and lock down their limbs. Her reflexes are sharp and she's really accurate too, so all she needs to do is bind Aang's legs together or something and he's lost. Heck, he loses if she blinds him. Kuvira would be unlike anything Aang has fought before, since it's her finesse and accuracy that are her strongest traits.


----------



## tonpa (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Air bending the most spiritual element.
> 
> Korra spent whole of s1 and s2 to learn to be spiritual in order to use AirBending
> 
> Jinora most spiritual airbender in the show, Korra has more skills in AirBending because she can toss more win at people.



Zaheer is the most spiritual airbender in the show. He could fly, astral teleport.


----------



## AkumaTh (Dec 30, 2014)

Kuvira said:


> If Aang were smart enough to attack the head of the Colossus, he might make it inside and attack Kuvira more directly, but there must be a reason why Korra's group never tried that. Of course, he could just use the Avatar State and charge straight at it. As I recall he was really fast when it came to flying in the Avatar State, so there's no chance at all of Kuvira shooting him down before he's right on top of her.
> 
> So I think Aang would generally win more often than not, but only if he used the Avatar State and attacked the head.


Most likely the reason is that would give Kuvira a direct line of sight at her opponent. Thus Meelo's idea to blind the head. Though since Meelo was there, it is most likely assumed that the glass is reinforced, meaning you can't really break it as easily as normal glass. After all, what's stopping another airbender who happen to carry a rock from doing that?



> As for the second scenario, I'm actually leaning more towards Kuvira because Aang can't Metalbend. That's a pretty big deal considering how Kuvira's entire combat style focuses on using Metalbending to impede her enemy and lock down their limbs. Her reflexes are sharp and she's really accurate too, so all she needs to do is bind Aang's legs together or something and he's lost. *Heck, he loses if she blinds him.* Kuvira would be unlike anything Aang has fought before, since it's her finesse and accuracy that are her strongest traits.


Not really. Remember, he was trained by Toph, who taught him seismic senses. He can still fight blind.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2015)

> The Last Airbender comic "the Rift" showed that he can no longer connect to the past willingly like he did in the past.


Shit really? That's a pretty big deal.


> After all, she was around when dealing with Zaheer.


Didn't she get knocked out when dealing with him?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 1, 2015)

Kuvira stayed with the injuried while people were dealing with Zaheer IIRC .


----------



## Wan (Jan 1, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Kuvira stayed with the injuried while people were dealing with Zaheer IIRC .



That was after the fight on Laghima's Peak.  Kuvira also was one of the guards who fought Zaheer in "The Terror Within".


----------



## AkumaTh (Jan 1, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Shit really? That's a pretty big deal.



I would love to link to the direct image, but sadly, I am unable to link things. But as I said before, it is on part 2, page 39. If you can find it, you'll hear Yangchen explain things.

Too boot, the entire story of "the Rift" shows that despite being able to see Yangchen, he was unable to communicate with her. Only being able to listen to her while doing the traditional Air Bending Custom.


----------



## AkumaTh (Jan 2, 2015)

An update from what I said about the Rift Comic.

By the looks of it, he regained the ability once more in Part 3 Page 24. Though it looks like he has to create an item to help him do so. That and concentration.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 4, 2015)

Aang wins.

Kuvira you had the potential to be good, but sadly you failed as hard as the ending of Korra.


----------



## Ashi (Jan 5, 2015)

Wan said:


> I've heard that.  And that would be a post-comics feat either way.



Is comic Aang low tier HST


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 5, 2015)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Is comic Aang low tier HST



I do believe comic aang is low in the mid tier of HST.


----------



## Wan (Jan 5, 2015)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Is comic Aang low tier HST



Whoa, I meant to say I've never heard that in that post.  Whoops.



AgentAAA said:


> I do believe comic aang is low in the mid tier of HST.



And what else is low-mid tier HST?


----------

